# TiVo Series 2 TCD649080 ( 217 hr) lifetime Dual Tuner w/ Tivo wireless adapter



## replaytv

I just started a ebay item 
Price:	US $305.00	
it didn't sell. Will try again next week with .99 cent listing


----------



## replaytv

Start price 99 cents. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Series...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=008&category=11725&cmd=ViewItem
I have tried in the past to sell it on this forum, but haven't had any offers.


----------



## cannonz

amazing how low some have sold for recently.


----------



## farmermac

TiVo hd's sell for around $300-350...not trying to offend but $300 is way out of range for a s2. They go for about $100


----------



## replaytv

farmermac said:


> TiVo hd's sell for around $300-350...not trying to offend but $300 is way out of range for a s2. They go for about $100


That is true of 80 hour single tuner Series 2, but Dual tuners have gone for that amount with a wireless adapter and larger hard drive. I sold one for $250 earlier on this year. But the price is dropping fast. I am surprised anyone is buying Standard Definition Tivos, but glad that they are. I guess I shouldn't be that surprised as I only have SD TVs due to poorness. 
I can't believe that the current price for mine listing on eBay is $1.79!! But of course the fat lady hasn't sang yet. I was able to sell quit a few TiVos on this forum, am surprised that I haven't sold one for a long time. (in fact, I might have sold more Tivos on this forum than anyone else ) And I still have a pile of them. Guess I am asking too much. I have sold 4 DVRs in the last month on craigslist, so at least they are moving. I have never sold a Series 1 lifetime or a ReplayTV DVR though. And I have lots of those.


----------



## uw69

replaytv said:


> That is true of 80 hour single tuner Series 2, but Dual tuners have gone for that amount with a wireless adapter and larger hard drive. I sold one for $250 earlier on this year. But the price is dropping fast. I am surprised anyone is buying Standard Definition Tivos, but glad that they are. I guess I shouldn't be that surprised as I only have SD TVs due to poorness.
> I can't believe that the current price for mine listing on eBay is $1.79!! But of course the fat lady hasn't sang yet. I was able to sell quit a few TiVos on this forum, am surprised that I haven't sold one for a long time. (in fact, I might have sold more Tivos on this forum than anyone else ) And I still have a pile of them. Guess I am asking too much. I have sold 4 DVRs in the last month on craigslist, so at least they are moving. I have never sold a Series 1 lifetime or a ReplayTV DVR though. And I have lots of those.


$46 for shipping? I'm surprised folks don't buy the series 2 (the cheap ones) just to have a spare power supply. I use two s2's with tuning adapters for kid shows.


----------



## replaytv

It's up to $107.50, and the end of the listing is getting close. 
I certainly messed up the shipping portion of it, but have said I will ship it however people want it shipped.


----------



## replaytv

It sold for a lousy $122 minus fees I have to pay. And to think I sold one for $200 just a couple of months ago without a wireless adapter and half the drive size. Must have been my idiot shipping prices. Hopefully the guy lives in Denver so I don't have to ship.


----------



## MeInDallas

I bet you thats what it was, the shipping. When I browse for stuff on Ebay one of the main things I look at is shipping and what total costs will be. If its too much I just keep going. Usually the free shipping ones catch my attention, even if its economy or parcel post. That $47 would have given me a heart attack


----------



## cannonz

Was 59.20 to my zip.


----------



## replaytv

Ya, I think I will list another one for free shipping and buy it now at $200. I see they sell for that much, so why shouldn't I get a decent price like that?


----------



## dan0

replaytv said:


> Start price 99 cents.
> TiVo-Series-2-TCD649080-217-hr-lifetime-Dual-Tuner-w-Tivo-wireless-adapter/
> I have tried in the past to sell it on this forum, but haven't had any offers.


Tried to send a pm
but I'm up against that 10 post limit


----------



## dan0

hmm, wonder what to do?


----------



## replaytv

dan0 said:


> hmm, wonder what to do?


I sent you a private message


----------

